# Please convince me????



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

This thread moved to the UK electrical forum area, where it stands a better chance of getting an accurate response.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

ian66 said:


> rgesger


Welcome to the forum, do you know rewire?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

ian66 said:


> rgesger


Welcome.

What exactly are we supposed to convince you of?


----------



## ian66 (Feb 15, 2008)

trhs;oih do;hk d;hio


----------



## ian66 (Feb 15, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Welcome to the forum, do you know rewire?


as in domestic?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Since the OP deleted everything this thread is pointless.


----------

